# RP recruit



## deathshadow1991 (Dec 19, 2009)

i just started a cool new RP and i would love to get some members involved in it, if you are interested check it out here and tell me what you think.

no spamming or flaming


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 19, 2009)

note me on here about it, sounds interesting


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Dec 19, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> note me on here about it, sounds interesting



i dont fully understand, do you mean that i post your stuff on there under my name


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

Would love to play but unable to at the moment.


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Dec 19, 2009)

quayza said:


> Would love to play but unable to at the moment.



awww whys nots


----------



## Ratte (Dec 19, 2009)

Seems more appropriate for LP.


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Dec 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Seems more appropriate for LP.



LP???


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 19, 2009)

I may join...


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Dec 19, 2009)

if you want to join then post a character sheet on the topic


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Dec 20, 2009)

Renokura-Kero said:


> Count me in!



well post your character sheet up and lets get started


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 20, 2009)

This is for an off-site RP?


----------



## Hackfox (Dec 20, 2009)

I would join but I do not give out my MSN anymore. Can we do skype?


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Dec 21, 2009)

this RP is going to be on the forum topic that i linked you to, all information and action is posted there. maybe i didnt make that clear enough


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 21, 2009)

Eh sure I'll join. Posted a sheet just now.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 21, 2009)

Would you be all right with someone playing two characters? I want to join as one, but there's another who's personality I'm trying to flesh out...


----------



## deathshadow1991 (Dec 22, 2009)

Rsyk said:


> Would you be all right with someone playing two characters? I want to join as one, but there's another who's personality I'm trying to flesh out...



thats just fine, just as long as you keep up with both of their actions its perfectly fine


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 22, 2009)

deathshadow1991 said:


> thats just fine, just as long as you keep up with both of their actions its perfectly fine


Trust me, I'm used to it. I'll post profiles some time tomorrow, it's getting a bit late for me.


----------



## Xaerun (Dec 22, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=48781

Further questions can be asked via Private Message, guys.


----------

